
Startup explainer videos can cost $50k – $500k  so we made a game instead - annaleelady
https://medium.com/matter-app/startup-explainer-videos-can-cost-50k-500k-so-we-made-a-game-instead-585387afa607
======
annaleelady
$500k, really?

